# Dragging myself into this century........



## oldmanLee (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay,I give up.The life I have lead for the last 30 or so years comes to a close,and I realize that it might be a good thing to get a TELEPHONE.No more blissfull night's sleep unintterupted by calls from friends seeking bail money,telemarketers,and people too lazy to actually come over for a vist,but will find myself a slave to a tiny little plastic box that requires constant attention.
So,here's my question:what brand/kind?ALL I WANT TO DO IS MAKE/RECIVE CALLS!Figure that a pay as I go plan will work,or I'll by cards or whatever,but let's think cheap folks!If I'm going to have one of the annoying things,may as well starve it rather than the dogs or me.


----------



## macks (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck getting a phone that just does calls, I tried to get one of those with verizon and ended up with one that does all the fancy stuff - it was one of their cheapest, smallest phones too! Gah, I wish they would just make small phones that just do PHONE CALLS, what a phone is for right? 

Anyway - best of luck to you I would say go with Arrow's advice if you don't want to get sucked into a contract.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

there's a phone called jitterbug, it has no other features but calling, service is like 14.99 a month and the phone itself is kinda cheap! you should look into it! oh and you can try it for 30 days and if you don't like it, you get your money back. 

jitterbug.com


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 2, 2010)

The walmart throw aways are the shit. Fuck having my name attached to something with a GPS chip inside.

mike


----------



## CanoeTramp (Feb 2, 2010)

Wallymart trac-fone, motorola flip phone,- double minutes. I just ignore all the extra b.s. features on it, used the camera maybe once in the past year. Can't understand why anyone needs an internet phone,- trying to surf the net on a screen not much bigger then a match box, has to be the stupidest thing yet. I'd only recommend the jitterbug if your 80 and quickly slipping in to senility.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's see......reading glasses,check........Depends,check......Metamucile,check.........shawl,check.......cane,check........hmmmmmmmmm,what was I asking about.....OH YEAH,TEOEPOPHONES!Will check on the jitterbug and the wallyworld phones.Hope that the damned things are simple enough for me to use,and have a #$%@&^@! keypad big enough to actually hit the &#$%@(! buttons and not dial up Guam.


(By the way,Arrow..........the simplicity of the book was the depth........)


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

the jitterbugs have HUGE buttons ahha


----------



## connerR (Feb 2, 2010)

Get an iPhone! Then you can blog! And social network! You can even check StP while you're getting coffee from Starbucks! IT'LL BE FABULOUS. 

In all seriousness, that Jitterbug is pretty basic/easy to use.


----------



## adragonfly (Feb 2, 2010)

Im not sure but it seems skype would be cheaper. it a phone on the computer. there are many subscription plans (monthly vs credits) and you can buy a number so people can call you from a landline. http://www.skype.com/allfeatures/subscriptions/#mexicanSubscriptionTab . pretty fucking cheap.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 2, 2010)

.....gets up,shuffles over to connerR ,and beats connerR silly with cane............ and thank you,adragonfly,will chck skype as well!


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 2, 2010)

+1 on the jitterbug idea. Had one for a while and it rocked for simple person to person calls. One thing though, if your hearing is still good enough to hear a person talking somewhat loudly, you may want to turn the volume down. The one I had, at it's lowest setting I still had to hold it about four inches away from my head to avoid going deaf, and the ringer could wake the dead.


----------



## bote (Feb 3, 2010)

just call me OldmanBote cause I´ve never had a phone either. 
I have been considering getting one though. Anybody know about skype phones, or just running skype of a cheap cell phone?

This seems like an ideal setup if it works. You find free wireless and then use your skype account through your phone, no monthly fees at all.

Anybody know if this works/ tried it?


----------



## macks (Feb 3, 2010)

Had a friend who ran skype off of an iTouch instead of cellphoning. Works just as well if you have a spot where you can get a decent wi-fi connection and only a one time charge instead of contract. The iTouch is a cool gizmo, but I don't think I can bring myself to get one. Thought about it for a minute.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 3, 2010)

he wants something that just makes calls though, not anything spiffy haha


----------



## finn (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm. It looks like I'll be the only one without a phone now... I really hate the thought of having a tracking/bugging device on me. I wish the phone would have a mechanical on/off switch instead of having to physically remove the battery...


----------



## bote (Feb 4, 2010)

finn, i see that as one theoretical advantage of the skype phone: you are using wifi, not cell phone networks, so your ip can be tracked, but only after or while you are using the thing, and only to the router, not gps style.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 4, 2010)

ya know....you can get a free phone with about 60 min a month on it

safelink.com

it's a government program tho...i wouldn't talk about anything ....errr illegal on it? but other than that. it's free. and you get 60 min a month talk time. you could do that....and get a basic house phone as well (Assuming you have a house?) there's a program called lifeline. if you sign up for a basic house phone thru whomever carries your local phone service...they can help you get on lifeline. your home phone bill will be like....15 bucks a month or cheaper. then if you also get that cell...you will have that for emergencies when you're away from home. idk...just a suggestion


----------

